# Questions about my new Python



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Just purchased a Python, blued with a 6" barrel, for $1,000. Beautiful! The serial number is E15449. That's from 1969, right? And, any suggestions as to where I can get some original grips for it? It came with custom grips, but I'd like to have originals.

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Gunbroker..............


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

I love E model Pythons. I have a 6 inch blue, a 4 inch blue and a 4 inch nickel. Gunbroker usually has some advertised and Colt themselves may have some in a closet somewhere.

I will keep an eye out and see what I can find if you like.


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'll check out gunbroker.


----------



## camarokid (Mar 7, 2013)

That is a great price on that gun.

Yours would be a 1970 (serial numbers that year E6301 - E21200 total number made 14,900). You will need a Gen 2 target grip. They will have a "half-moon" under the colt medallion. Be careful buying grips because there is a ton of fakes out there. A good set of stocks will cost you around $200 and a good source is coltforum.com.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I have no idea on where to find original grips but congratulations on a great find.


----------



## ddconge (May 6, 2013)

Would you know when my python was made and if its stainless or nickel.....Serial# kt9838 thanks


----------



## ddconge (May 6, 2013)

*Colt python*

The year and if its stanless or nickel,,,serial#kt9838


----------



## 9mmColt (Nov 8, 2013)

frog 1969

conge post 1985?

Python Serial #s Up to 1985 - Look Them Up Here - Pistolsmith


----------

